# reason behind removing drivers weekly summary



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

weekly summary does remind u how many hours u wasted roaming around for pennies

uber does not want that

claps...


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

What???? English please


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

@KrisThuy I'll have what you're smoking


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

He's been driving so many hours that he's delirious.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

uber discontinued giving us weekly summary i think the reason why is because in the summarry we can see how many hours we work for a week :/


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

If you need a weekly summary to tell you how many hours or how hard you've worked each week, you're the kind of driver Uber wants to keep!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> If you need a weekly summary to tell you how many hours or how hard you've worked each week, you're the kind of driver Uber wants to keep!


and ur the kind of driver who loves uber to keep screwing ur tight arse


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

LOL wow. I don't like the new dashboard either.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> and ur the kind of driver who loves uber to keep screwing ur tight arse


Huh? None of us will be tight when uber is finished using us.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Huh? None of us will be tight when uber is finished using us.


atleast im trying to stop uber from screwing me while @UberXNinja loves uber's sharp sword shove down his tight but hole


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> atleast im trying to stop uber from screwing me while @UberXNinja loves uber's sharp sword shove down his tight but hole


Now be nice to UberXNinja, we all know he works for Uber


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Johnny O said:


> Now be nice to UberXNinja, we all know he works for Uber


I thought ninja hates uber like me ... it's hard to keep everyone's opinions str8...


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Personal attacks on other members in the forum is not the way to gain respect in this forum. Having opinions about how Uber works or does not and staying on topic will help all. Just my opinion.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> atleast im trying to stop uber from screwing me while @UberXNinja loves uber's sharp sword shove down his tight but hole


This paints a visual I would prefer not to think about. Plz not so descriptive ... save this for SF forums or something?

KK? Thx


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I also now don't like the new dashboard, I cant tell about which rider shorted me on rating. I think thats why they did this :/


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Personal attacks on other members in the forum is not the way to gain respect in this forum. Having opinions about how Uber works or does not and staying on topic will help all. Just my opinion.


THIS.. Seriously, the moderators here don't seem to be around much or don't do alot of policing. Please let's try to be civil to one another and on the same side. Take the high road, no matter how tempting and instantly satisfying it can feel to stoop to any recent influx of snarkyness.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I also now don't like the new dashboard, I cant tell about which rider shorted me on rating. I think thats why they did this :/


This is the real reason I suspect.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Personal attacks on other members in the forum is not the way to gain respect in this forum. Having opinions about how Uber works or does not and staying on topic will help all. Just my opinion.


its just funny to see this uber lovers go inside a for sure uber rant topic and all they can say is they love uber's dong

u dont like rant topics? avoid it... we dont want to hear ur "i love uber" daily quotes


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

FYI. The weekly summary is back, at least in Chicago.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> its just funny to see this uber lovers go inside a for sure uber rant topic and all they can say is they love uber's dong
> 
> u dont like rant topics? avoid it... we dont want to hear ur "i love uber" daily quotes


It has nothing to do with rant topics. It does have to do with attacking other members! This forum was set up for drivers to have a place to come and talk all things Uber. Attacking another member makes that attacking member look like a teenager and not a adult who drives for Uber. I welcome all discussions good and bad about what is going on for all drivers of Uber. I just feel We can all act like adults and discuss without resorting to name calling. We all have a common goal here and that is to make money with Uber! 
And where have you read I love Uber? I have never stated that and in fact I'm quite pissed at Uber be it known. Uber is no doubt screwing drivers. Just try to keep civil here as I can tell all members that Uber staff are reading all these threads! When members go off in their Rants they make themselves look stupid and that is a fact! Keep the discussions civil and stick to the topics. I don't think any member here wants to hear another member has a tight ass and is getting screwed in it. That is just stupid talk and not welcomed here.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> atleast im trying to stop uber from screwing me while @UberXNinja loves uber's sharp sword shove down his tight but hole


I don't need sex talk on an Uber board. There are sex boards for that. Can you make your point without it? Thank you.

Yes, I know I'm a prude, but I don't like that the discourse on this board has been replaced with name calling and sex talk. Your points, often valid, can be made without it.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> It has nothing to do with rant topics. It does have to do with attacking other members! This forum was set up for drivers to have a place to come and talk all things Uber. Attacking another member makes that attacking member look like a teenager and not a adult who drives for Uber. I welcome all discussions good and bad about what is going on for all drivers of Uber. I just feel We can all act like adults and discuss without resorting to name calling. We all have a common goal here and that is to make money with Uber!
> And where have you read I love Uber? I have never stated that and in fact I'm quite pissed at Uber be it known. Uber is no doubt screwing drivers. Just try to keep civil here as I can tell all members that Uber staff are reading all these threads! When members go off in their Rants they make themselves look stupid and that is a fact! Keep the discussions civil and stick to the topics. I don't think any member here wants to hear another member has a tight ass and is getting screwed in it. That is just stupid talk and not welcomed here.


sorry to disappoint u but this things is just gonna get worse and worse if uber does not get better for drivers, there will be more complaints and attacks on this site youll see... so if u cant handle it then yah my advice is just to stay away from ur keyboard. till things get better..
this site is called uberpeople for a reason and not uberlovers,

and by the way i was not talking about u when i said uber lovers but u r welcome to be one of them if u felt like i was talking to u


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> I don't need sex talk on an Uber board. There are sex boards for that. Can you make your point without it? Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I know I'm a prude, but I don't like that the discourse on this board has been replaced with name calling and sex talk. Your points, often valid, can be made without it.


u know u can always avoid my thread for future reference, u posting at my thread means u want that sword too 

bunch of sensitive freaking kids


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

NightRider said:


> THIS.. Seriously, the moderators here don't seem to be around much or don't do alot of policing. Please let's try to be civil to one another and on the same side. Take the high road, no matter how tempting and instantly satisfying it can feel to stoop to any recent influx of snarkyness.


You have the option to report offensive or inappropriate posts, and moderators will respond. When I first joined the forum, some jerk flamed/insulted me for a totally innocuous and sincere post. I reported him, and got a reply from a moderator saying he had been warned. Shortly thereafter, I got another message from the moderator saying that this individual was banned. So moderators do pay attention and take if you call out rude or obnoxious posts. Just sayin'...


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> It has nothing to do with rant topics. It does have to do with attacking other members! This forum was set up for drivers to have a place to come and talk all things Uber. Attacking another member makes that attacking member look like a teenager and not a adult who drives for Uber. I welcome all discussions good and bad about what is going on for all drivers of Uber. I just feel We can all act like adults and discuss without resorting to name calling. We all have a common goal here and that is to make money with Uber!
> And where have you read I love Uber? I have never stated that and in fact I'm quite pissed at Uber be it known. Uber is no doubt screwing drivers. Just try to keep civil here as I can tell all members that Uber staff are reading all these threads! When members go off in their Rants they make themselves look stupid and that is a fact! Keep the discussions civil and stick to the topics. I don't think any member here wants to hear another member has a tight ass and is getting screwed in it. That is just stupid talk and not welcomed here.


Use the "Report" button that appears to the lower left in each post.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Use the "Report" button that appears to the lower left in each post.


D'OH! Can't believe I didn't notice that before.

..back on topic (somewhat).. it's now Tuesday afternoon and I still have yet to see a summary report.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

@NightRider I got an Uber management e-mail (from [email protected]) Monday 9/8/14 at 2:57 pm, telling me my statement was available for download at a link in the email. Did you not get a similar message? There has been a change in their payment system, because previous week, the communication had the subject line: "Your payment from Rasier is on its way!"

If you go to invoices under your https://partners.uber.com account, are you not seeing last week's statement showing up there?

Best,- K.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not into getting others banned. I'm into trying to educate members. There are no members here going to upset me with any rants or personal attacks. That said I also won't just sit back when another member makes themselves look childish.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

FWIW, I did get a weekly summary report for Orange County. The odd thing is that the hours driven part is wrong, and shows unusual hours for the busiest in our area.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Huh? None of us will be tight when uber is finished using us.


Uber has just started screwing me. After having the driver app crash Saturday pm/Sunday am after nearly every ride, but the fare showing up on a restart, I got my first statement. Most of my rides weren't included, and my (gross) pay was off by about $100 for one day!!

Just started last Thursday, and I suspect I'll be gone by this Thursday.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> FWIW, I did get a weekly summary report for Orange County. The odd thing is that the hours driven part is wrong, and shows unusual hours for the busiest in our area.


Got the same issue on my weekly summary.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow thats some cool shit, I don't get that!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Personal attacks on other members in the forum is not the way to gain respect in this forum. Having opinions about how Uber works or does not and staying on topic will help all. Just my opinion.


PACDOG gets it! Fleet-Wide, non-discriminatory, impersonal attacks the way UBER employs is the only way to go!

Don't let any of 'em know who they wanna F#$ k next! Lol.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney? You also seem to not understand what I'm saying so I'll try again. Rant all you want about Uber and how Uber is screwing you! Just don't go around telling other members to ram shit up their asses because that makes you look like a 12 year old. Your free to post whatever you want. I'm only making suggestions. I'm not saying your doing that Sydney. I'm saying some members are and they know who they are. I don't want the Mods of this forum to have to ban members. I want members to just think before they type in stupid talk. I'm not bragging, but I moderate a few very large (100,000+ members) groups on Flickr & on Google+ so I know all about having to time out the kids when they don't want to play nice. This forum is very small so it would be nice if We do not loose any members. I have spoke my peace. Let's move on.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Got the same issue on my weekly summary.
> View attachment 1169


Lol über fail. Funny stuff.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Sydney? You also seem to not understand what I'm saying so I'll try again. Rant all you want about Uber and how Uber is screwing you! Just don't go around telling other members to ram shit up their asses because that makes you look like a 12 year old. Your free to post whatever you want. I'm only making suggestions. I'm not saying your doing that Sydney. I'm saying some members are and they know who they are. I don't want the Mods of this forum to have to ban members. I want members to just think before they type in stupid talk. I'm not bragging, but I moderate a few very large (100,000+ members) groups on Flickr & on Google+ so I know all about having to time out the kids when they don't want to play nice. This forum is very small so it would be nice if We do not loose any members. I have spoke my peace. Let's move on.


come on now a sword in your tight arse is not that harsh :/
ur too sensitive
even uberxninja did not care


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I thought ninja hates uber like me ... it's hard to keep everyone's opinions str8...


It was just a joke everyone


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Got the same issue on my weekly summary.
> View attachment 1169


Mine looked very similar, with congrats for working all the "busy" hours when i didn't.

Another sterling example of a "great technology company."


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Got the same issue on my weekly summary.
> View attachment 1169


I got the same screwed up piece of crap. It showed I didn't work any of the prime time hours, when I worked all of them. It also showed I worked most of my hours when I didn't. Who are we working for? What kind of outfit is this? Is this maybe an undercover reality show? They're gonna jump out one day with cameras and tell us we've been punked?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I got my weekly statement as well. It too shows screwed up hours.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

*I love being a rotten mean bastard on this site. It provides a place to lash out and spew my venom, often leading to complex arguments about which I don't actually care but will take up nonetheless.

I have been affected by the policy outcomes and social culture of a Nation that has become so painfully imbecilic, and rarely am I afforded a chance to deconstruct the pitiful arguments of these mouth breathers who have slam dunked the downfall of America from an Alleyoop! From the baby boomers.

It's hilarious to me when people cry about meanies on here.

*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> *I love being a rotten mean bastard on this site. It provides a place to lash out and spew my venom, often leading to complex arguments about which I don't actually care but will take up nonetheless.
> 
> I have been affected by the policy outcomes and social culture of a Nation that has become so painfully imbecilic, and rarely am I afforded a chance to deconstruct the pitiful arguments of these mouth breathers who have slam dunked the downfall of America from an Alleyoop! From the baby boomers.
> 
> ...


Maybe everyone is just frustrated that this nation has become such a corrupt, mismanaged, financially-strapped shit-hole. I'm thinking about moving to some place nicer, Haiti perhaps. Greed, and the quest for power is never good. Especially when it's dumasses with the obsessions. George Washington would sure be proud.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Go ahead; just be sure to report back to us how Haiti compares...


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> *I love being a rotten mean bastard on this site. It provides a place to lash out and spew my venom, often leading to complex arguments about which I don't actually care but will take up nonetheless.
> 
> I have been affected by the policy outcomes and social culture of a Nation that has become so painfully imbecilic, and rarely am I afforded a chance to deconstruct the pitiful arguments of these mouth breathers who have slam dunked the downfall of America from an Alleyoop! From the baby boomers.
> 
> ...


My sentiments exactly! Some on here are just waaaaaaaaay to sensitive. Grow a set, tell some dick jokes, have some angry fun. Just like driving, don't take it personal.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Go ahead; just be sure to report back to us how Haiti compares...


Will do Barack.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> @NightRider I got an Uber management e-mail (from [email protected]) Monday 9/8/14 at 2:57 pm, telling me my statement was available for download at a link in the email. Did you not get a similar message? There has been a change in their payment system, because previous week, the communication had the subject line: "Your payment from Rasier is on its way!"
> 
> If you go to invoices under your https://partners.uber.com account, are you not seeing last week's statement showing up there?
> 
> Best,- K.


I got that one.. that's just our pay statement. There's another one which we're supposed to get each week that tells us the hours we worked, how we compare to other drivers, and other statistical information. I get the impression from your other comments that you've never actually gotten one of these at all. It's possible since I get the impression that they are either having trouble with their accuracy, or want to do away with them altogether but don't want to say this to us outright.

I'm going to email them today to ask what happened to this week's.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Excuse me could you pull over KrisThuy. Pacdog is right. This forum doesn't tolerate confrontational posting. Just because some members appreciate the humor doesn't make it ok. KrisThuy has been warned.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

im scared :-s


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> It has nothing to do with rant topics. It does have to do with attacking other members! This forum was set up for drivers to have a place to come and talk all things Uber. Attacking another member makes that attacking member look like a teenager and not a adult who drives for Uber. I welcome all discussions good and bad about what is going on for all drivers of Uber. I just feel We can all act like adults and discuss without resorting to name calling. We all have a common goal here and that is to make money with Uber!
> And where have you read I love Uber? I have never stated that and in fact I'm quite pissed at Uber be it known. Uber is no doubt screwing drivers. Just try to keep civil here as I can tell all members that Uber staff are reading all these threads! When members go off in their Rants they make themselves look stupid and that is a fact! Keep the discussions civil and stick to the topics. I don't think any member here wants to hear another member has a tight ass and is getting screwed in it. That is just stupid talk and not welcomed here.





Pacdog said:


> Sydney? You also seem to not understand what I'm saying so I'll try again. Rant all you want about Uber and how Uber is screwing you! Just don't go around telling other members to ram shit up their asses because that makes you look like a 12 year old. Your free to post whatever you want. I'm only making suggestions. I'm not saying your doing that Sydney. I'm saying some members are and they know who they are. I don't want the Mods of this forum to have to ban members. I want members to just think before they type in stupid talk. I'm not bragging, but I moderate a few very large (100,000+ members) groups on Flickr & on Google+ so I know all about having to time out the kids when they don't want to play nice. This forum is very small so it would be nice if We do not loose any members. I have spoke my peace. Let's move on.


I would be appalled if someone referred to you as a ****** bag. There should be no personal attacks permitted here.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I would be appalled if someone referred to you as a ****** bag. There should be no personal attacks permitted here.


Welcome to Worcester.
Dollah Twenty Five Please.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

I do not take personal attacks to heart. I understand other members might feel they are being attacked and feel the need to strike back, but when the forum is kept on topic it works well for all members. Like I keep saying We all are in this forum because We are or did or are thinking about driving for Uber. Also I do not and have not and will not ever report any threads here. It's not my style.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I got my weekly statement as well. It too shows screwed up hours.


They sent an email saying it was screwed up .. but they would compensate us next payday.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> I do not take personal attacks to heart. I understand other members might feel they are being attacked and feel the need to strike back, but when the forum is kept on topic it works well for all members. Like I keep saying We all are in this forum because We are or did or are thinking about driving for Uber. Also I do not and have not and will not ever report any threads here. It's not my style.


and here u are still trying to defend urself
talking about not taking personal attack personal :/ face palm


----------



## Marauder Mike (Aug 22, 2014)

All due respect to all Uberers!! However, the constant whining is so degrading. Sound like school girls! If you do not like driving for Uber DON'T! I will gladly take the fare! I think the folks incessantly whining need to go get a real job for a while. Go work with a Mason or work construction for a few months and you will get a real feel for labor. Driving in an Air Conditioned car is not a job. Uber drivers should be doing this for extra cash, not as a career! If you think you will make a living as a Uber driver you have worse problems in your life. No one is forcing any of you to do this.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> I do not take personal attacks to heart. I understand other members might feel they are being attacked and feel the need to strike back, but when the forum is kept on topic it works well for all members. Like I keep saying We all are in this forum because We are or did or are thinking about driving for Uber. Also I do not and have not and will not ever report any threads here. It's not my style.


What would Uber-Jesus do? (that otta get some mail) might be my last post. FREEEEDOMMM (Mel Gibson imitation). Will I get tossed off the forum for a religious in****tion?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> What would Uber-Jesus do? (that otta get some mail) might be my last post. FREEEEDOMMM (Mel Gibson imitation). Will I get tossed off the forum for a religious in****tion?


Nah, it'll be for saying "in****tion". Oh... crap.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> I do not take personal attacks to heart. I understand other members might feel they are being attacked and feel the need to strike back, but when the forum is kept on topic it works well for all members. Like I keep saying We all are in this forum because We are or did or are thinking about driving for Uber. Also I do not and have not and will not ever report any threads here. It's not my style.


I refuse to call you a scrotum licker....and I will defend you if someone does.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Nah, it'll be for saying "in****tion". Oh... crap.


I apologize to all for letting my passions get the better of me. Please do not expel me from this forum.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I apologize to all for letting my passions get the better of me. Please do not expel me from this forum.


You should be fine.

Just

don't

double

line.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

NightRider said:


> You should be fine.
> 
> Just
> 
> ...


what is "double line"?


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

I agree Mike. We need to stop the whining and attacks on other drivers or other members. Many seem to have given up hope Uber will change the model and all drivers are forever screwed. That might be true, but also might be false. One thing I read all the time in threads here is We, the drivers, are getting screwed. That said why continue to bash other members here trying to make this Uber thing work? That also goes the other way. Why bash members who have bad news? The forum was set up as a Uber People forum, but can expand into a Uber user forum and We all can benefit from all drivers and riders knowing the issues! Knowledge is Power and that goes all ways in respect to Uber. It is getting old to hear Uber is Uber and We all are screwed. The fact you all found this forum in the first place means you know how to use a computer. You all understand this is a open forum I hope. Anybody can join and that is good. Just remember all you post here can and is being read by a bigger audience then just the members of this forum. It would not surprise me a Uber staff member set this forum up.


----------

